# Urb. EL GOLF !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si, anoche tuve mucha pereza, las sgtes veces las posteare aqui mismo !


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bonita zona!!!


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

**

EL GOLF PONEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!(Y)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> EL GOLF PONEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!(Y)


no entendi naaaaaaa


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. El Golf es un barrio realmente "nice". Se nota que allí vive toda la pituquería trujillana.
Yo me alojé una vez en el hotel, cuando hice mi viaje de promoción, allá por el siglo pasado.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no tengo idea, pero depende de q parte sea, el golf tiene su nueva zona con lotes de menos de 200 m2 mientras que en la zona tradicional y mas antigua (donde se concentra la mayor clase alta y *no se puede acceder ni en auto ni caminando,* y todo lleno de vigilancia) sus lotes estan por los 400 a 500 m2
> 
> algun otro trujillano que pueda dar el dato?


fijo que les vieron cara de "pirañitas"  :naughty:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> fijo que les vieron cara de "pirañitas"  :naughty:


Jajaja!!! No es para tanto. Los muchachos tienen cara de decentes. Bueno, al menos eso parece.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonita esa zona, que bien que en provincias hayan barrios de este tipo, nada que envidiar a los de Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta zona de Trujillo se ve magnifica, mucho verdor, como dijeron por alli, se nota que alli vive la gente adinerada de Trujillo. Gran aporte felicitaciones.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Y eso k faltan mas urbanizaciones¡¡¡¡


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Así es hay más urbanizaciones residenciales como San Andrés, La Merced, El Recreo, California, Fátima, La Arboleda, Monserrate, Palmeras del Golf, Los Jardines del Golf, San Eloy, Santa Edelmira, Vista Hermoza, Los Pinos, Los Rosales, Las Flores, entre otras, todas ubicadas en la mitad oeste de la ciudad.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Monserrate=? residencial? San Eloy REsidencial? Bueno si tu lo dices.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahaha, para nada, monserrate es un barrio de clase mayormente baja....... Olvidaban mencionar otras zonas con poder adquisitivo interesante como Primavera y San Fernando.......... No se dejen llevar por la apariencia, hay zonas urbanas con imagen no agraciada que sin embargo tienen poder adquisitivo muy elevado (como el caso de Los olivos en Lima)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

MI AMIGO BOENICK UNIO LAS FOTOS DEL PARQUE DEL GOLF, AVER K TAL LES PARECE COMO QUEDO.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Primavera San Fernando y Llas Quintanas tambien merecen threads


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

le quedo muy bien la panoramica, no digo excelente por un pequenho detalle notorio a mitad de foto.....pero eso que importa! su aporte es realmente valiosisimo y lo hace muy bien !


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Yotngo 2 jatos! pero le voy a hacer un thread a mi Santa Maria  hay residenciales viejas como de 20 años y en las ultimas cuadrsa de la gonsalez prada hay 6 edificios construidos y 2 mas en contruccion voy a tomarles fotos.. me imaginoq muy pocos conoceran esa parte  jajaja y bueno siguiendo la linea el GOLF es bien xeere... y esta creciendo!! a pasos agigantados ya llega a la carretera industrial! sin exagerar (por que mi vijeo tiene un terreno en la carretera industrial q conlinda con el golf en la espalda no mas) deberian tomarle fotos al Country x Adentro


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

es la zona más bonita de Trujillo q vengo viendo, los parques están bien cuidados y la zona está bien como para irse x allí, ah y chevere la panorámica!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Por algo se llama El Golf...asi que les prometo un thread del Golf & Country Club.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Quedó muy bien esa foto del parque.


----------

